# New to bees near Greensboro,NC



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Another Tarheel. There are a bunch of us on here. Welcome.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Tom, glad to have you here. Dig in and
explore.......


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome tominruffin,

I am not far away at all over here in the big town (you will miss it if you blink) of Whitsett. Do you attend the Guilford county bee meetings? We have some interesting speakers throughout the year. Iddee is also doing a trap out in Greensboro, check out the Guilford county web site. Welcome to bee Source.


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad to have ya...another NC newbee here, this'll be my first season, and the folks on here have been a great help with insight, advice, and answers to all my questions.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome and good luck with the upcoming nectar flow...hope your new hives make some honey for you.


----------



## trumpet01 (May 5, 2008)

Not far from you at all. I live in Danville,Va. Best of luck with your bees. Jim


----------



## tominruffin (Mar 16, 2009)

Ski, so far I have only attended the Rockingham county bee meetings. Our long range plans include selling hybred queens from old established feral hives.

Tom


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

My mistake I saw near Greensboro and thought you were in Greensboro. Your long range plans include selling hybrid queens, hey thats good to know, everybody needs a queen now and then. I will keep your name on a potential list for queens. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

welcome to the buzzy place. I will try to keep you in mind for future queens.


----------

